# 2010 bontrager 16 spoke wheel



## roadaddict101 (Feb 27, 2009)

are they stronger then 2009 verisons


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

you would think they are stonger after all the issues they had with the paired spoke rim sets but they do have a really great warrenty.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe not necessarily stronger, but the redesign will reduce te stress concentrations. So the same strength rim may have better durability just by redistributing the loads more evenly. There's a reason those 32h/3x wheels ride so smooth....

YMMV.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I have some 2010 RXL wheels that have held up really great so far.


----------

